# New Guy From Not So Sunny Scotland



## David D Bryce (May 5, 2014)

Riddled with dyslexia and live in Edinburgh, currently working on my first novel.  Here's a rough synopsis. 

It's 2092. New London by the warmth of familiar coffee shops, the city of mother laissez-faire resting on Birmingham's grave ,stretches to the Midlands edge in the east, and Wales to theWest. Under the thumb of it's corporate senate, the fascist consumer city state, exerts it's dominance over England and Wales remaining towns and city's. Policed by the Civil Consumer Affairs as makeshift prisons for the creditless masses, simply known as districts. The old order of 40 years is swept away as Akin Contee, CEO of Contee Security, rides the crest of his revelation that Old London surfaced from under the Thames, standing indirect competition to the CCA once again. His dream of reunification with Old London is shattered in two years by the CCA. Akin embittered for all his tireless efforts, invades the desolated south east starting England’s second corporate war. Caught in the middle his most trusted officer Chief Officer Smith and his hapless partner Senior Officer Jones. The two orphans stripped of there forenames, now fighting an inevitable war, Smith against impossible odds still believes a better world can emerge. While Jones fights his own battles with the bottle.

In a time wherenostalgia is all people have left, Top gun, Miami vice and thespaghetti western come together to tell a mad dark comic taleof love, war, dreams and politics in the final days of the west.


Police State Manifesto takes specific aim at the legacy of New Labour and Tony Blair. But does notseek to destroy the legacy of Kenny Loggins musical career.


----------



## Bishop (May 5, 2014)

Welcome sir! Congratulations on having the courage to embark on that ever-daunting novel writing task! I look forward to saying congratulations when it's complete!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Yes, we have novels!


----------



## David D Bryce (May 5, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Welcome sir! Congratulations on having the courage to embark on that ever-daunting novel writing task! I look forward to saying congratulations when it's complete!
> 
> Welcome to the writing forums!
> Writing Forums: Yes, we have novels!



Thank you. I say my writing style is very edgy, rhythmic and cinematic. Then again i'm not a critic i write because i love to write, and in the course of my passion, have a tendency of breaking a lot of those pesky rules some people seem to treasure. Personally i think they contradict the very essence of what creative writing is. As i said though i'm not a literary critic


----------



## aj47 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome.  I have great admiration for people who can think in novel-length and complexity.  I'm a poet.  

Once you've made ten posts, you'll be able to share your work with the forum.  Also, you'll get the keys to your profile and be able to edit your avatar and sig.   We do this to keep out the riff-raff.

Again, welcome.  Look around, find what you like and make yourself comfy.


----------



## David D Bryce (May 5, 2014)

astroannie said:


> Welcome.  I have great admiration for people who can think in novel-length and complexity.  I'm a poet.
> 
> Once you've made ten posts, you'll be able to share your work with the forum.  Also, you'll get the keys to your profile and be able to edit your avatar and sig.   We do this to keep out the riff-raff.
> 
> Again, welcome.  Look around, find what you like and make yourself comfy.



Thank you. From my brief perusal it seems like a very good forum indeed.


----------



## Dave Watson (May 5, 2014)

Alright mate. Always good to see another Scot joining us here!


----------



## David D Bryce (May 5, 2014)

Dave Watson said:


> Alright mate. Always good to see another Scot joining us here!



Aye lol. We are seemingly ubiquitous which belies the fact we are only a wee nation. Also i'm not originally from Edinburgh.

Lived most of my life in West Lothian


----------



## Pandora (May 5, 2014)

Welcome David D. Bryce, happy you joined us. You are very interesting as is your book. I look forward to listening.
Pandi


----------



## David D Bryce (May 5, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Welcome David D. Bryce, happy you joined us. You are very interesting as is your book. I look forward to listening.
> Pandi



Thank you very much 

The first chapter is now up in the Sci-fi section. I think a flying car constitutes sci fi


----------



## Pandora (May 6, 2014)

Cool, thank you David, I will check it out. O


----------



## David D Bryce (May 6, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Cool, thank you David, I will check it out. O



It's also in the main forum to.


----------



## Abby (May 6, 2014)

Welcome from 'not so sunny' England!


----------



## Plasticweld (May 6, 2014)

David D Bryce said:


> i write because i love to write, and in the course of my passion, have a tendency of breaking a lot of those pesky rules some people seem to treasure.



Dave I like you already, you claim to be a rule breaker and manage to do so in your very first post.  The moderators here are quick to point out that you can post your work after ten posts, yet you have done so on your very first.  Welcome to the forum...Bob


----------



## escorial (May 6, 2014)

welcome lad


----------



## David D Bryce (May 6, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Dave I like you already, you claim to be a rule breaker and manage to do so in your very first post.  The moderators here are quick to point out that you can post your work after ten posts, yet you have done so on your very first.  Welcome to the forum...Bob



Thank you lol, i think. I don't exactly deem a rubbish synopsis to be my work or even offer a modicum of reflection on it


----------



## GeeDubayou (May 6, 2014)

Welcome....and on a side note.. im from New Scotland!


----------

